# Superstitions.....



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Uh oh... does this mean 7 years bad luck for Smudgie???? :lol: :lol: Could he find a stranger place to sleep?? :lol:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Cats are immune. They HAVE to sleep in strange places.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

That's why they have 9 lives. :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Its walking under a ladder, not sleeping :wink: Very cute


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's breaking a mirror, not walking under a ladder! :lol:

Great picture - I had to wait all day to see what people were talking about - some pictures don't show on my computer at work.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

marie73 said:


> It's breaking a mirror, not walking under a ladder! :lol:
> 
> Great picture - I had to wait all day to see what people were talking about - some pictures don't show on my computer at work.


Check this out: http://www.csicop.org/superstition/library/common.html I'm correct in what I say :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

From your site, Des:



> If you walk under a ladder, you will have bad luck
> If a black cat crosses your path you will have bad luck
> *To break a mirror will bring you seven years bad luck *


Janice asked if this mean 7 years bad luck? That's breaking a mirror. :wink:


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

My black cats don't like people crossing the road in front of them.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah, but its also bad luck to walk under a ladder and he wasn't doing any of those things anyway. :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

CataholicsAnonymous said:


> My black cats don't like people crossing the road in front of them.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

My black kitty is getting ready to celebrate her upcoming hoiliday tomorrow - Friday the 13th! :blackcat


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Yeah, the 7 years of bad luck is from breaking a mirror. But they do say in general it is bad luck to walk under a ladder. But who cares, that's a darn cute picture. 

I miss my black kitty.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

So, if Friday the 13th is bad luck, and a black cat crossing your path is bad luck, what is a black cat getting underfoot while you're fixing your breakfast on Friday the 13th because she thinks the fact you're in the kitchen means she's going to be fed?

Business as usual, actually. At least, I didn't have a black cat crossing my face as I slept this morning. Maybe today is my lucky day...


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

A black cat peed on my shoes this morning...... :x


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

CataholicsAnonymous said:


> A black cat peed on my shoes this morning...... :x


I think a cat peeing on your shoes is bad luck regardless of the day or the color of cat.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> A black cat peed on my shoes this morning......
> _________________
> Cat philosophy: I am, therefore give me tuna.


Probably because they didn't get their tuna?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I should send my husband (his name is Jason) along with Chewie the black cat to buy a lottery ticket today :lol:


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

marie73 said:


> > A black cat peed on my shoes this morning......
> > _________________
> > Cat philosophy: I am, therefore give me tuna.
> 
> ...


You hit the nail on its proverbial head, marie. I got up late this morning. I can guarantee that when I get up late, something will have been peed on.......GRRRRRR :roll:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Seriously? 8O


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Not something I like to admit but, yes, seriously. If evrything in their lives isn't absolutely perfect for these furbrats, I will be punished.


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

CataholicsAnonymous said:


> furbrats


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I love that term! Suits most cats to a T!


----------



## Lucky Dragon Zi (Jul 5, 2007)

I had a good day on Friday, actually, black cat and all.

Some drunks crossed my path after dark though.. I would've prefered the cat. :|

As for ladders, I think if you don't go in one side and out the other, just stop in the middle, you're ok. ;D


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I was very amused that a black cat actually DID cross my path on Friday. Not my black cat -- that I expected. But while I was walking out to the parking lot after work a black cat and a tabby friend (sibling?) trotted across the path.

They had no collars, but the black one meowed at me when I talked to it and while they didn't let me approach, they didn't seem as skittish as I'm used to ferals being. The parking lot is near the university grad housing so I wonder if they belong to someone in there.

Anyway, given that I hadn't seen any cats in the area before earlier last week, I found the timing amusing.


----------

